# RCI points vs RCI resort deeded points vs RCI resort weeks - priority in booking time



## seema (Sep 4, 2010)

Yesterday, I attended a RCI resort vacation club sales presentation (I declined the purchase offer).

Her statements do not seem to be in full agreement with all that is discussed on this forum.

She stated that there are 3 ways of owning an "interest" with a RCI resort - owning RCI points directly, owing points that are "deeded" through that resort/chain (ie HGVC), or owing a timeshare week at that resort.

She said that more and more of the RCI affiliated resorts will offer pure RCI points, and less and less will offer the other options of ownership. She stated that if one owns some usage time at some resort using the other 2 mechanisms, that person can not exchange into a resort offering pure RCI points? Is that true.

Conversely, she stated that an owner of deeded points or of a week is considered equivalent - and they can exchange into the resort of the other type? To my knowledge, the deeded points owner can exchange into a resort using weeks, but the weeks owner can not exchange into a resort using deeded points? Is that correct?

She claimed that Disney is classified by RCI as a pure points resort, as if one had direct RCI points. She claimed that a points owner through HGVC therefore could not exchange into a Disney Resort? Is that true, or not?

Finally, if eventually most (if not all) owners become RCI Points owners - then how can one get access to time at a high demand resort (eg HGVC in Hawaii, Disney resorts)? With the classical exchange system (as with weeks through II), there is a supply and demand - and someone who has a high demand resort week can get another resort, with at most the same high demand.

In the pure RCI points system - it seems to me that a lot more requests will be made to obtain time at that high demand resort, than the resort can accomodate - even if the request is made 1 year in advance. So many people holding pure RCI points may become very disappointed with the system.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2010)

Lies, of course. 

Points are deeded to something.  What in the world is she selling?  If there is no property, what in the world gives you the right to use points, not owning anything but points? 

Points can raid weeks through the weeks side, but there aren't a lot of resorts now that aren't involved in some point system, so you can only pull resorts that aren't in some kind of point system (there are a few exceptions, like I do see Diamond on the weeks side of points).  

We can get Disney with our lousy deeded weeks that are in points.  Hilton owners also see and get Disney all the time, and so do Wyndham owners, through the Plus Partners program.  

RCI Points are RCI Points and there is nothing new she is selling.  

What resort was this?  I have a feeling you don't want to say.


----------



## seema (Sep 4, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Lies, of course.
> 
> Points are deeded to something.  What in the world is she selling?  If there is no property, what in the world gives you the right to use points, not owning anything but points?
> 
> ...



Georgian Manor Resorts, Collingwood, Ontario, Canada - about 1.5-2 hrs by car from Toronto.


----------



## seema (Sep 4, 2010)

seema said:


> Georgian Manor Resorts, Collingwood, Ontario, Canada - about 1.5-2 hrs by car from Toronto.



In terms of pure points vs deeded points - see the first sticky of this forum:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=64571


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2010)

If you rent RCI Points from RCI at 2 cents per points, those are pure points, but I don't know enough about Pure Points in a resort, which has to have something to deposit to get you the points.  Pure points doesn't sound like a product that should have a cost.  

RCI Points is about timeshare, so something has to get deposited, so you can use points.  The points you get are backed by something, unless you buy them from RCI.  RCI doesn't just give away anything, just because you paid the developer.  

If you check sightings, you will see that Hilton and WorldMark both get plenty of opportunities to book Disney through RCI Points.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 4, 2010)

I was hoping someone would tell us what "pure points" are, since you see people occasionally refer to them.  Maybe Bruce knows.  I may email him to ask. 

I think of pure points as points backed by deeds, and I don't think of PFD as pure points.  

I find the pure points topic pretty interesting.  We own ~400K points, deeded to three different resorts, and I have always called them pure RCI points, because they are not in Wyndham with FP access to the points; they are not in Hilton with access to RCI points; and they are not in WorldMark, which also has access to points. 

Those systems can see everything I see, and the amazing thing is that you don't see much from those systems going IN to RCI Points.  I don't get that.  There is some Hilton, a rare Wyndham, and I don't really see much WorldMark, if any.  They have to add something to RCI to get something back, right?


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 4, 2010)

Pure points are part of the RCI European system.  (See sticky about RCI Europe vs RCI NA above.)  I am unaware to the term being used within the RCI NA system, but then again what do I know.


----------



## seema (Sep 4, 2010)

"Roger" said:


> Pure points are part of the RCI European system.  (See sticky about RCI Europe vs RCI NA above.)  I am unaware to the term being used within the RCI NA system, but then again what do I know.



The salesperson at the Georgian Manor Points, referred to the points she was selling as RCI points, also known as RCI pure points. What she mistaken, when using the term "pure points"?

Of note, she stated that the validity period of the RCI points was 50 years, unless one used (for a fee) an accelerator clause, in which case it was valid for 25 yrs.


----------



## Conan (Sep 5, 2010)

One caveat - - Disney is off-limits to exchangers who own a Florida week.


----------



## Karen G (Sep 5, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> RCI Points is about timeshare, so something has to get deposited, so you can use points.


I've now used up my RCI points and my account will expire the end of this year. But one interesting exchange I got with the last of my points was to the Hyatt Regency Hotel in Bellevue, WA.  I was doing a search of the Seattle area for a trip we made the first week in July.  Surprisingly, up popped a seven-day stay at the Hyatt--a great place to stay in downtown Bellevue.  Our daughter and son-in-law wanted to come, too, and amazingly there was another room available for the same time.  The points required were 47,000 for that seven-day stay times two units for 94,000 pts. but I needed to use up all the pts. I had this year and that worked out great. I even had 25,000 more pts. that covered the rental car for the week (plus about $100+ in taxes & fees that were a surprise when we picked up the car, but I digress . . . )

Anyway, the point of all this is to illustrate that RCI points is not tied strictly to timeshare. I don't know how it all plays out that you can get hotels and car rentals with points. What does Hyatt and the car rental place get in exchange for the RCI points?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 5, 2010)

RCI buys those hotel stays with the cash it brings in.  I asked them about that once.  They also rent points to us for 2 cents, should we need extra RCI Points, and they give us back cash for our points in return, through the partners, or whatever it's called.  So when we use our points for airfare, they are using cold hard cash to do it.  

So how would a system allow a developer to sell pure points and not put anything in?  Well, I think they do put something in, but perhaps a UDI kind of product they are selling, where there is real estate that is deposited when you use points, but they don't let you use the underlying real estate, unless you get it back through RCI Points.  

Roger may know more.


----------



## "Roger" (Sep 5, 2010)

With RCI Europe, developers hand over their unsold inventory to RCI-Europe.  These become the underlying backing for the "pure points."  

When someone (a timeshare owner) converts their unit to points (or buys a points property), they are required to buy a certain number of "pure points."  Thus, the owner ends up with more points than their unit is worth. Still, at any given time, the system as a whole has just as many points of property available for trade as people own points (since the system has not only the units deposited by the owners, but the unsold units from the developers that are used to generate the "pure points.")

(In contrast, with RCI-NA, developers have to do what they can to rent out their unsold inventory, either privately, via RCI, or via some third party.)

******************

The above is what I know.  Now where I am uncertain.  This is the second time I have seen a post about "pure points" being sold within RCI-NA.  Both posters were from Canada.  I don't know if Canadian developers are being allowed to do something similar to what they do in Europe, or, whether developers up their are using the term "pure points" but mean something completely different from what happens in Europe.


----------

